# How to keep a list of favorite posts



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

As you may or may not have noticed, this forum has a new rating system. In the lower right corner of each message, there is a link labeled "Like". Clicking on this link, adds 1 to a count of the number of "Likes" the sender has received.

However, the Forum keeps a list of all the posts that you have given a "Like" to. Consequently, it is a good way to create an index to all the posts that you would like to be able to find again. Just give a favorite post a "Like", and then, when you want to find it again, it will be on your list of "Likes given".


----------



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

I like it!!


----------



## cary2some (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks,
I will use this as my favorite file


----------

